# Love the new mobile version



## dj54 (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally I can take smf with me where ever I go. At work right now reading all the dutch oven recipes. Absolutely great that yall added this.   Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 6, 2013)

It is great, isn't it!


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 6, 2013)

I use it all the time now. It's great that I can upload pic. from my phone now.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jan 10, 2013)

I really enjoy the mobile version. Wonder if a moderator should post a sticky about its unique operations. How to start a new thread, attaching pics, subscribe, search, and general navigation. It can be a bit confusing to some. Just a suggestion. 
Thanks for your continuing efforts to provide a great service; not to mention a FREE service!!!


----------



## gov- (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree. I really like it a lot. Easier to nav on the iPhone out by the grill. Thank you for the effort in providing an area for this community!

Some "icons" don't show up properly. Is it on my side or the server side?


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 17, 2013)

It is awesome!


----------



## mikedgrillguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Can someone post how it labeled on android google apps or where to find this app for android.?


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 26, 2015)

There is no app for it.

At the bottom of the page there is a mobile and desktop buttons.  

Click the mobile one to use the mobile version.


----------



## jcollins (Jun 26, 2015)

there is not an app... just open it in your phones web browser and save it to your home screen. the mobile version works pretty good


----------



## jcollins (Jun 26, 2015)

sorry must have been typing when you posted


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 26, 2015)

No problems


----------



## jelly007 (Oct 24, 2015)

14457068008001835606861.jpg



__ jelly007
__ Oct 24, 2015





A testament to your work, this was my father in laws who passed away years ago but swore by your product,I was wondering if you could approximate the age serial number 21964


----------

